# Linux Automation



## McFeast (23/5/13)

I am sure you blokes are already aware of this american blokes venture into fully automated brewing.
Below is a video of him talking about what he does. I found it interesting, looking forward to seeing his BIAB models in future.

http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/05/16/1727256/linux-is-an-obvious-choice-for-automating-the-beer-brewing-process-video#ooid=ByYnJvYjrlEszvgkCA8uWEWcaQCSwUA5


----------

